# Bottom Round



## Puff1 (Sep 10, 2006)

I was going to cook this in the oven, but thanks to the expert's on this board I decided to make pit beef. I'm glad I did!!!
It's a little to done for my taste but still very moist.
The sauce was "Big Bob Gibson's Alabama White Sauce" (Thanks Dog)
The sides are actually (if your cooking a roast in the oven sides) Cheesy potatoes, fresh green beans, and rutabega with butter!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 10, 2006)

Good looking meat there Puff.  Get a cheap slicer and it'll be even better next time!!!


----------



## Finney (Sep 10, 2006)

yeah, slice thinner


----------



## wittdog (Sep 10, 2006)

Looks good Puff..nice job


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 10, 2006)

Looks real good Puff.


----------



## Finney (Sep 11, 2006)

Puff, did you use the "Pit Beef" rub, or something else?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff, did you use the "Pit Beef" rub, or something else?


 Something else.


----------



## john pen (Sep 11, 2006)

ughluglghglhglhg.....beef...(ala Homer Simpson)

Looks good !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice Puff! Whats the pit beef rub?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice Puff! Whats the pit beef rub?


I don't know ,Larry wouldn't e-mail to me again. So I made my own


----------



## Finney (Sep 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice Puff! *Whats the pit beef rub?*



2 tablespoons seasoned salt 
1 tablespoon sweet paprika 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon dried oregano 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris!
The only spice I missed was the Oregano, I used a little Kosher salt too.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Looks good puff, how was the white sauce you used on it?  I have wanted to try it on chicken, but never have.  Food looks great, some day I may have to stop by the Van by the detroit river...
> Seems to be alot of good Q coming from that van.


Your always welcome in the van!
WittDog turned me on to it, I'll bet it would be great on chicken.
I really liked it, a very different flavor. I was surprised how good it tasted on the beef.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info Chris. One more thing for the to-do list!


----------



## Finney (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's the Pit Beef Sauce (if you want to be official)

1 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup prepared white horseradish, or to taste 
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice 
Salt and black pepper to taste. 


Combine ingredients in a bowl, and whisk to mix. Adjust seasonings to taste.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 11, 2006)

Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Finney (Sep 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Perfect, thanks!


Slice beef thinly across grain. Pile beef high on a roll or bread slathered with horseradish sauce. Garnish with onions, tomatoes and sliced lettuce.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 11, 2006)

By jeez, I'm guessing your coming for dinner also!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Now that I have the "real "  recipe. (Thanks Larry :roll: )
I'll have to try it again.


----------



## Finney (Sep 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> By jeez, *I'm guessing your coming for dinner also!*


Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 11, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any time! Your always welcome.


----------



## DaleP (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks great Puff. Never tried roota bagers before. Does it taste like chicken?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puff that's the same recipe I was gonna give you.  It's in BBQ USA, pretty good.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 12, 2006)

That's how I do pit beef...except I use top round (traditional cut for pit beef) for the meat.

Looked good Puffbuddy! 8)


----------



## Finney (Sep 12, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> That's how I do pit beef...except *I use top round (traditional cut for pit beef)* for the meat.
> 
> Looked good Puffbuddy! 8)



right


----------



## wittdog (Sep 12, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Looks good puff, how was the white sauce you used on it?  I have wanted to try it on chicken, but never have.  Food looks great, some day I may have to stop by the Van by the detroit river...
> Seems to be alot of good Q coming from that van.


The White sauce is very good on chicken..it's a nice change of pace....Cook the chicken with a little s&p and when the chicken is done dredge it in the white sauce reseve some for dipping...


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puff that's the same recipe I was gonna give you.  It's in BBQ USA, pretty good.[/quote:1gyrrbb8]
That is one book I gots to buy


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 12, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Chuckwagoncook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That white sauce is just begging for some chipotles. Hmm I have some. ...Thanks Wit


----------



## wittdog (Sep 12, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scotty u are a super genius(In the Wiley E Coyote voice)


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2007)

I wouldn't go for the low and slow on a smoker....but you can cook it on a smoker at a higher temp....say 275-300* I've done them like  that and they are delicous...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice lookin hunk o meat Puffy boy....yeah, slice that thinner if you're gonna make sammiches....anyway you slice it I bet it was goooood  8)


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2007)

That's one of those prefernce things...


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 4, 2007)

If memory serves me right, I think I pulled it at 150ish. Closer to 160.
I usually like medium rare, but this came out medium well.
Rested it for 30min. Thanks for pulling this one up Rath, I think it's about time for another one  


By the way I have this Molar that's driving me nuts!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 4, 2007)

Seen some whopper sized bottom rounds on sale at Tom Thumb today for .99 lb.  Select grade but about as cheap as I ever seen em...maybe grab one tomorrow. Aint cooked one but once before when I was trying to make some stuff called Baltimore Pit Beef..which that actually called for top round but bottom was all I could find on that occasion.  It do tend to be a bit chewy and cutting it paper think on the commercial slicer helps a bunch.  Did a little taste testing at the grocery store where the lady sliced it up for me and it was generally agreed for sandwiches they liked it cold better than hot. I will post the recipe if I can find it.  Now will tell a secret...if you gonna make sandwiches out of do not follow the yankee directions for whut goes on there with it. 

bigwheel


----------



## Finney (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep, use top round.

Traditionally Pit Beef is cooked over direct heat...  but with the beef greatly elevated from the coals.  If you have one (and everyone should)... Use a WSM with no water pan and cook the meat on the top rack.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 5, 2007)

Rath said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info guys.  Going to try this today!
> 
> Rath (pit beef'n it)


Don't forget the pics...and mix up some of that white sauce..what does BW know anyway...he's from Texus they don't know about beef...do they


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 5, 2007)

I've made the pit beef and really enjoyed it.  Imho, the
horseysauce and onion are essential.

I think I've got a file at home with some research I did on it
a couple of years ago.  I'll look for it.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 5, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've made the pit beef and really enjoyed it.  Imho, the
> horseysauce and onion are essential.
> 
> I think I've got a file at home with some research I did on it
> a couple of years ago.  I'll look for it.


Damn a file on Pitbeef and horseysauce....you really are the Darling of the Q


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 5, 2007)

8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 5, 2007)

ok, here's what's in my file..

BALTIMORE PIT BEEF SANDWICH 
Adapted from Big Fat Daddy's 
Time: 1 hour, plus 3 hours' to 3 days' marinating 

For the rub: 
2 tablespoons seasoned salt 
1 tablespoon sweet paprika 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon dried oregano 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper   (maybe add some carraway seed if using the kaiser rolls)

For the sandwich: 
1 3-pound piece top round 
8 kaiser rolls or 16 slices of rye bread 
Horseradish sauce (see recipe) 
1 sweet white onion, sliced thin 
2 ripe tomatoes, sliced thin (optional) 
Iceburg lettuce (optional). 


1. Combine ingredients for the rub in a bowl, and mix. Sprinkle 3 to 4 tablespoons all over the beef,
 patting it in. Place in a baking dish, and cover with plastic wrap. You can cover the beef with the rub 
for a few hours, but for maximum flavor, leave it for 3 days in the refrigerator, turning once a day. 

2. Prepare a hot grill. Grill beef 30 to 40 minutes, or until outside is crusty and dark brown and internal
 temperature is about 120 degrees (for rare). Turn beef often. Transfer to a cutting board; let it rest 5 minutes. 

3. Slice beef thinly across grain. Pile beef high on a roll or bread slathered with horseradish sauce.
 Garnish with onions, tomatoes and sliced lettuce. Serve. 

Yield: 8 sandwiches. 

HORSERADISH SAUCE 
Adapted from Big Fat Daddy's 
Time: 3 minutes 

1 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup prepared white horseradish, or to taste 
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice 
Salt and black pepper to taste. 


Combine ingredients in a bowl, and whisk to mix. Adjust seasonings to taste. 

Yield: 1 1/2 cups. 




How to Say Barbecue in Baltimore 
By STEVEN RAICHLEN 

Pit beef is Baltimore's version of barbecue: beef grilled crusty on the outside, rare and juicy inside and heaped high on a sandwich. Several things make it distinctive in the realm of American barbecue. 

For starters, pit beef is grilled, not smoked, so it lacks the heavy hickory or mesquite flavor characteristic of Texas- or Kansas City-style barbecue. It is also ideally served rare, which would be unthinkable for a Texas-style brisket. Baltimore pit bosses use top round, not brisket, and to make this flavorful but tough cut of beef tender, they shave it paper-thin on a meat slicer. 

Then there's the bread: the proper way to serve pit beef is on a kaiser roll or, more distinctively, on rye bread. The caraway seeds in the rye reflect the Eastern European ancestry of many Baltimoreans in this part of town and add an aromatic, earthy flavor to the beef. 

Finally, there is the sauce. No ketchup, brown sugar and liquid smoke, as you would find in Kansas City. No Texas-style chili hellfire or piquant vinegar sauces in the style of North Carolina. The proper condiment for Baltimore pit beef is horseradish sauce -- as much as you can bear without crying. And speaking of crying, you need slices of crisp, pungent white onion to make the sandwich complete. 




If perfection lies in attention to detail, the details distinguish Big Fat Daddy's from the other pit beef emporiums. Mr. Schafer rubs his beef with a tangy mixture of seasoned salt, pepper, oregano, garlic powder and paprika, and he lets the meat sit in the rub for three days. (Most Baltimore pit beef is grilled without all this.) When he makes a sandwich, he takes the time to slice a few burnt edges (the charred crust) to mix with the rare beef, thus adding smoke, crunch and flavor. 

Most pit beef places serve bottled prepared horseradish, but Mr. Schafer makes his own sauce, a rich, creamy confection of horseradish and mayonnaise. 


The only real challenge is slicing the beef thin enough. If you have a meat slicer, you will have no problem. If not, a thin-slicing disc on a food processor will do the trick. Cut the roast in pieces small enough to fit into the feed tube. Or, just slice the meat as thin as possible by hand, then chop it with a cleaver. 

The recipe here will give you eight two-fisted sandwiches. The rub is based on the seasoning mix used at Big Fat Daddy's. Lettuce and tomatoes are optional.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Char, you don't need no stinkin' char  
Post some pics Rath dude 8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 5, 2007)

Question.  I always thought that bottom round was a tough piece of meat.  Any input?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes it is. But sliced thinly against the grain it is very tasty.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 6, 2007)

I know you are new to the board but the rule is no pics...no cook.....happy to hear that the pit beef came out good and you like the white sauce.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 6, 2007)

So if you have say, 1/2 of the beef left over -already sliced and in the fridge. The next day, would you reheat the meat or make the sammies cold?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 6, 2007)

Me I would make a sammie on toasted rye


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok, here's what's in my file..
> 
> BALTIMORE PIT BEEF SANDWICH
> Adapted from Big Fat Daddy's
> ...



Cappy, what sides would be authenic? Frys, chips, slaw?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 7, 2007)

well, probably roasted oriole or raven and crab cakes.

I'll take mine with onion rings!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well, probably roasted oriole or raven and crab cakes.
> 
> I'll take mine with onion rings!



Cappy,
I passed your "file" along to the guy who owns the Merc. He's looking to do something different on Thursday nights. Think your sammies will hit the nail on the head. Although Oriole are hard to find in these parts but there's no shortage of Ravens  

Go Cowboys, er, HAWKS 8)


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 7, 2007)

Well snagged a 12 pounder bottom round in the Choice Grade at Tom Thumb for .99.  Decided on Carne Guisada..about 5 lbs worth.  That meat tricked me in that it tendered up way quicker than I figgered.  Swear believe a person coulda grilled some steaks off the tight grained end.  It plenty tender but still a little soupy. Trying to reduce it afore it turns to mush. Mighty good flavor.  Gonna wrap it up in some flour taurpolians..rice and ranch style beans on the side. Maybe a little salad. 

bigwheel




			
				Puff said:
			
		

> I was going to cook this in the oven, but thanks to the expert's on this board I decided to make pit beef. I'm glad I did!!!
> It's a little to done for my taste but still very moist.
> The sauce was "Big Bob Gibson's Alabama White Sauce" (Thanks Dog)
> The sides are actually (if your cooking a roast in the oven sides) Cheesy potatoes, fresh green beans, and rutabega with butter!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

You know the rules bud......no pics......no cook  
I'd like to see that, sounds real tasty


----------

